# "Open as Smart Object in Photoshop": how to get photo to open and fill the screen



## tsinsf (Jul 2, 2014)

I often use Lightroom to open photos as Smart Objects in Photoshop CC. The photo never fills the screen and I then have to double click the hand icon to have the photo fill the screen. Is there a way to have the photo automatically fill my screen when it opens?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 2, 2014)

Not that I have found.  In addition to double clicking the Hand tool, {Cmd/Cntl}{O} will also zoom to fill.


----------

